# got ?? about tokico shocks on b14



## Se-riously2fast (May 19, 2004)

r the tokico shocks any good??

does anyone have the tokico shocks on their b14 and what kinda springs or coilover are you using??


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

search dude the only good shocks for droping our car's are kyb agx's


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

you should really try searching...


----------

